
Monotonic AI Models: Sound Logic for Machine Learning – Toptal - kevin_bloch
https://www.toptal.com/machine-learning/monotonic-ai-models
======
raidicy
I'm a really novice practitioner of ML. Is using a monotonic model over a
classification model kind of like adding ultimatums or rules to the
classification?

